# security light



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

I noticed my securitly code light on my 06 m6 recently started flashing near the cd player along with the security light on the dash.The car has been in my garage for a week at least with out anybody touching it.The car is not locked and if i understand the manual correctly the system is not armed untill it is locked.Has anybody else noticed there car doing the same thing.Every thing else seems fine.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

if i could stay out of the car for a week i would have the answer. honestly mine always flashes about 5-10 minutes after i turn the ignition off. along with that red light on the dash


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't know for sure on the Pontiacs, but on most newer cars with keyless remotes and security systems, they flash all the time, even when the car isn't locked. Supposed to make people think that the system is armed. If you ask me, I think it's kind of cheesy.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeh, they are always flashing... I slept in my car the first few nights.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

My 2004 GTO's CD security light flashes whenever the key is removed.
Security locked light in the intrument panel blinks on/off *only* when I lock it.
Unlock and the dash light goes off instantly and the CD light continues to flash until the key is turned on.
Get in it and move the clutch without inserting the key and the securty light blinks. I suspect moving anything connected to the ECM without the key in ;or on; arms the alarm. Unlock the door by hand through an open window and it goes off...duh...I did that without thinking...once.

So...if you move anything after the key is removed the system arms...as least on mine.

My Dodge truck does the same. Both are keyless.

From what I understand it shows a potential thief the radio has a security system and the new ones require a code to work after power is disconnected.
I doubt it does much to deter a savvy thief but maybe discourage it as an easy target.
If the two red lights blinking move a theif on to an easier target I can live with cheesy.

Twice in older cars I had my window busted and dash tore out for my radio.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

*security lights*

Without touching the car i can see the security on the dash is flashing even after days of not starting the car.The car was tunned by Lingenfelter after they installed the maggie ,don,t no if that has anything to do with it and it dosen,t seem to have effect on the car.Only dove the car 2 times since i got it back,another 18 inches of freeking snow today so looks like another week or two before its out of the garage.Thanks for the reply.


----------

